# Help with codes p077c,p0700,p1101



## Slayer13x (May 26, 2018)

Hey everyone I'm new to this forum and not 100% sure if this is the correct spot to put this post so mods if you see this please move it.

I just recently got this car from a friend that co-signed it for someone else they ended up doing quite a bit of damage to it so I'm fixing it up myself and plan on keeping it for a while
I'm getting 3 codes that I can't find much info on
P077c,p0700,p1101
Right now the only issues I've been able to notice are the car feels sluggish until it gets to about 15mph and then accelerates normally
Does not want to go into select shift
The fan is disconnected because whenever I plug it in it stays on and spins really fast and loud
The thermostat whenever I turn the car on is always at a quarter temp but after it warms up if I leave it sitting for about 5-10 mins with nothing else on it will say it's over heating and if I drive it right after that it will drop Back down to normal temp after about a min(not slowly either the needle will just drop instantly. Yes I have been searching and haven't found alot
The car is a 2016 cruze lt with 65k miles


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

P077c -- [FONT=&quot]Output speed sensor - circuit low 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]p0700 -- [FONT=&quot]Transmission Control System (MIL Request)[/FONT]

p1101 -- [FONT=&quot]Actual measured airflow from MAF, MAP, EGR, and TP is not within range of the calculated airflow[/FONT]


----------

